
Ask HN: How much would you pay for a service that gets you your first 100 users? - pixelfeeder
Curious if this is a real problem for people and how much you would pay for a service that does the following:<p>- Turn your idea into a landingpage
- Create custom branding for credibility, including a logo, color palette etc. (instead of using unbounce or a generic landing page builder)
- Improve&#x2F;write the copy for a better conversion rate
- Promises to get you at least 100 people to sign up to your pre-launch list within 4 weeks or else all the work done is yours for free. These are targeted people that opted in, showing interest in your idea which you can then later work with to launch your product to, or talk to in order to improve what you&#x27;re working on.<p>Was thinking in the $2k range, but love to get ideas
======
onion2k
_These are targeted people that opted in, showing interest in your idea which
you can then later work with to launch your product to, or talk to in order to
improve what you 're working on._

Depending on what you're starting, those are often the worst sort of people to
target when you're starting a business. They're great if you're launching a
customer oriented business that wants "everyone" as a customer, but most
startups aren't that. Consequently they're not interested in what _you 're_
doing; they're just people who want to discover the latest thing regardless of
what it is. Betalist, ProductHunt, etc are full of those people. They're easy
to find. Unfortunately spending time courting them will give you the bad
feedback (they want to please you rather than being honest), they'll rarely go
on to become customers or evangelists because they're probably not your target
market so they'll get bored quickly, and the whole process is a waste of
energy.

I realise that sounds exceptionally negative, but this is an important thing
for startups to learn.

On the other hand, if your service was something where I could pay you $2k
after you've found me 100 _paying customers_ who stay with my startup for,
say, a year then you'd be selling something _really_ interesting.

~~~
pixelfeeder
that service should probably cost $20k+ :)

